# Please pray for my friends.



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Last night a dear friends son was life flighted to the ER. He had been smoking "K2" or "Synthetic marijuana" or "Kush" what ever you want to call it. He had a seizure and his heart stopped. They live in a very rural area of East Texas and it took a while for life flight to get there. He was resuscitated but is in a coma at this time.

*People, please have a talk with your loved ones and pass this story along to them.* This crap is illegal but is still sold in convenience stores (all over Houston) as incense and people are smoking it. Marijuana is still illegal in Texas so people buy that K2 stuff to smoke because it is cheaper and safer to buy. I am not saying the kid should have been smoking pot instead of K2 but no one has ever overdosed or been in a coma from smoking marijuana.

Please pray for my friends to be strong and their son to have a good recovery. His name is Garret.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synthetic_cannabis

Thanks
Ken


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this! Maybe it is time for the State Representatives to take action and remove it from the shelves?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you. It is illegal but they disguise it as incense and it is also sold on the street also.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

We had stuff here disquised as incense in those little packets. I can't think of what it was called right off but it was being sold in all sorts of convenience stores. Oh, one was called White Rush. Bath salts! That's what it was. Ummm-ya some bath salts.  It was a drug and it did a lot of damage. Its been long since pulled off the shelves and those that persisted in selling it in their store, were closed down. Scary stuff that's out there. As for legalized pot, it does the same damage as cigarette smoking. Lung cancer, heart disease, copd, and all sorts of equally fun to have diseases. (I'm being sarcastic here.) Having cared for many with those diseases, its sure not something I care to chance getting myself. Its not pretty to watch.

I hope all turns out well for your friend's son. Keeping in prayer.


----------



## MargieLu1982 (Jul 11, 2012)

Praying for Garrett and his family. We have the same problems with kids 
and adults putting just about everything up their nose or smoking it here in Florida, too. There ought to be some way to outlaw it in all fifty states and territories.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

7chicks said:


> We had stuff here disquised as incense in those little packets. I can't think of what it was called right off but it was being sold in all sorts of convenience stores. Oh, one was called White Rush. Bath salts! That's what it was. Ummm-ya some bath salts.  It was a drug and it did a lot of damage. Its been long since pulled off the shelves and those that persisted in selling it in their store, were closed down. Scary stuff that's out there. As for legalized pot, it does the same damage as cigarette smoking. Lung cancer, heart disease, copd, and all sorts of equally fun to have diseases. (I'm being sarcastic here.) Having cared for many with those diseases, its sure not something I care to chance getting myself. Its not pretty to watch.
> 
> I hope all turns out well for your friend's son. Keeping in prayer.





MargieLu1982 said:


> Praying for Garrett and his family. We have the same problems with kids
> and adults putting just about everything up their nose or smoking it here in Florida, too. There ought to be some way to outlaw it in all fifty states and territories.


Thank you for the replies and prayers. 
Unfortunately this stuff can be made in a bathtub and as long as there is a demand for it, it will be around. 
I am not advocating the legalization of marijuana but I do think it should be decriminalized. Getting lung cancer is not a crime it is a choice.

This really hits close to home because I have been through this myself and lost a 17 yr old son. Not from drugs but from an auto accident. It is a pain I cannot describe.

Thanks again for your prayers and thoughts.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

It's legal and illegal on a technicality. It's legal use is incense but no one uses it as that. They have a test for it now. I wouldn't do it. 

It's the bane of most E.R.s and causes alot of health issues. The worst one to treat is bath salts because the patient has a tendency to be very violent.

My prays are with you little wings. Hopefully he gets the help he needs and gets thru this

I'm for legalized pot after hearing what spice and bath salts do. Pot is not the bane of Amsterdam, The taxes would earn 10 million, and the consequences aren't as harsh as others. However, all drugs have health consequences and should be avoided. Also for users, like cigarettes and alcohol, it's a money pit.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

hellofromtexas said:


> It's legal and illegal on a technicality. It's legal use is incense but no one uses it as that. They have a test for it now. I wouldn't do it.
> 
> It's the bane of most E.R.s and causes alot of health issues. The worst one to treat is bath salts because the patient has a tendency to be very violent.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

And if K2 and Bath Salts aren't enough, I have heard they are selling heroin on the street for as little as $5 a dose. Its all about supply and demand.

I have a feeling that when other states see how much money Colorado is making on pot sales that they will all jump on that bandwagon.

Thanks again.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I definitely will pray


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Although it's sad what happened to your friends kid and I'll def keep him in my prayers it sounds like you're being way too preachy about this stuff I smoked it for years ( back in my younger days ) and nothing ever happened that being said this is a chicken forum not anything else so why keep repeating your opinions on something that doesn't even belong here in the first place . 


Current flock: 63


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

pypy_chicks said:


> Although it's sad what happened to your friends kid and I'll def keep him in my prayers it sounds like you're being way too preachy about this stuff I smoked it for years ( back in my younger days ) and nothing ever happened that being said this is a chicken forum not anything else so why keep repeating your opinions on something that doesn't even belong here in the first place .
> 
> Current flock: 63


The OP is fine in making this thread. It has been posted in a non-poultry section of the forum.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

LittleWings how is your friends son doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you for asking. He was moved from ICU but is still in the hospital. He did come out of the coma but is still in bad shape. The family is pretty much devastated. Please keep them in your prayers to get through this terrible ordeal and for Garret to make a good recovery.

To pypychicks - I am glad that "nothing ever happened" when you "smoked it for years". The truth is I did _plenty_ of things when I was younger that I am not proud of and would be "preachy" on now. I have read your other post and you seem like a nice person, and I am sorry if my post offended you. Thank you for your prayers. 

Ken


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Sorry I wasn't even aware this forum had an "other" thread it ain't very clear to see from the app ... I hope he does get better though .


Current flock: 62


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

LittleWings I am continuing to pray please keep me posted. If you don't mind pray for my Son he is having hives and can not figure out what is causing it. Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

You got it. Hope he figures out whats causing it and gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

How is the boy doing? 
My son is still suffering.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

